# Getting Tips - Christmas Stocking



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

i hung two small Christmas Stockings up on my door locks in the back seat for decoration. I'm surprised, people are putting money in them. Yesterday was a slow day and I got $13.00 , the day before someone put $25 in one.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Well if all they put in them is money that's awesome!


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I got a Starbucks $5 gift card yesterday in it and $3.00


----------



## Eire (Dec 18, 2015)

MrBear said:


> i hung two small Christmas Stockings up on my door locks in the back seat for decoration. I'm surprised, people are putting money in them. Yesterday was a slow day and I got $13.00 , the day before someone put $25 in one.


Great idea!!


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. That might be the cure for a no tipping heart.


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

show us a photo...this is so funny and such a great idea!!!


----------



## Robert John Spitzer (Dec 2, 2015)

Did you happen to write anything on the stocking like "tips" or anything or are you assuming the rider will know what it's for? Did you just hand the stocking for decoration without thinking tips would go in there?


----------

